# Jobs for Shy People



## Lilly00

So I am 31, and still live at home due to not being able to financially support myself. Its just my mom and me, and we get along really well, but i desperately need to find a job so i can move out and not be so dependent. I am mortified by the fact that i live at home. I want to have a family someday, and i feel living at home really harms my dating life cause i've had several guys be turned off by the fact i live at home. 

I got a Bachelors degree in Elementary Education, and not until i had graduated college and started teaching preschool did i realize how bad my social anxiety was. As a teacher you are always "on". I loved the kids, but being "on" just drained my energy. Not to mention the parent teacher conferences, open house and other events where you have to talk to parents that caused anxiety. And then of course there was when administrators evaluate teachers, and watch you teach I would start to physically shake and my face would turn all red. I was very shy in teacher planning meetings (i talked and offered some ideas, just not as much as the other teachers), and actually lost my preschool job cause an extremely outgoing teacher who hated me made it her mission to get rid of me cause i was too shy. If I had known it was going to be like this, I would've never majored in education. I feel like i waisted all those years getting my degree. To be honest I probably did get a degree in teaching cause kids are my main interest. The only thing i really care about is getting married and having kids of my own someday. But I am single, and living at home and feel like well who would date me in my situation. Most guys want an independent career woman, which i am not.

Obviously I don't want to live at home forever. What are some jobs out there where you can make a live-able salary that are good for shy people? Everything I find on the internet says things like graphic designer (i'm not an art person) or a job dealing with computers, and i'm not that great with a computer. While I don't want to teach anymore, I do have a Bachelors degree, so i figure there must be something out there for those that have a college degree. But I've yet to think up of a job i'd be good at.


----------



## victoriangirl

I used to feel like you do for a long time - I still have not moved into my own place either, and this despite the fact that I do work & earn money. I personally do not mind living with my mom and sister, we all have our own space and get along well, but of course it does limit certain things in life. But overall I am happy with my living situation. I pay rent, cook my own dinner, do my own laundry/ironing, cleaning etc. so it is not like I am dependent on someone. I don't care what other think, I am happy to be with my mom and sis. (I've lived on my own for many years and it was fine, but now I see it as a waste of money. I'd rather share rent and have enough money to travel the world or spend it something I enjoy)

As for work; I've always worked in an office as an assistant. An office job can be the perfect job for someone like us. I've always avoided jobs where I had to attend & speak up in meetings, be in large crowds, socialize a lot. Admin. jobs in a cubicle are the best in my opinion. In a cubicle, answering the phone is not as scary and you have your own space and can 'hide' if necessary. 

Think of what sectors would interest you (finance/insurance/ngo/construction/retail etc.) and try to find an admin. assistant job in one of those sectors. You might also consider working in the admin. department of a school/college/univ. Good luck!


----------



## Owl-99

Cleaning jobs , especially if you work for yourself. You can earn good money while working on your own.


----------



## keep2myself

Teaching is naturally .. draining, so is family raising, and you want a husband and kids too? I worked at a school district, all the younger teachers were high energy, once they got a little older more and more of them were cross, unhappy like, burned out, overweight, unhealthy, and not always all that nice anymore. Very few older teachers had a good personality, a few did though - but not many, they were also exceptionally positive beautiful people, the few and far in between, still not 100% sure those few were faking it! So basically kids are mean, and so are many of the teachers :int

Needless to say, my bosses were teachers, the pay sucked and they burned me out within a few years and I won't work at a school ever again myself.

Actually, elementary kids can be quite challenging, but very rewarding, read a book by Patti Wood called SNAP first impressions, find another book or class to take regarding stressors on the job and/or dealing with people, work on the things that you are lacking and work hard on them. Work on not caring what others think about you, find a personal trainer regarding the situations you describe are problematic. See if you can rewire yourself. I don't have any easy answers for you as I have the same kind of personality and problems as you have with authority and the bullies, who I walk away from, I don't even want to get to know these people. I eventually found a professional job were I don't have to deal with people. I am super sensitive to others personalities, to nice for most people (yup, even the girls), non confrontational, quiet, introverted, and most people literally scare me, and, lol, I apparently scare them because I'm to quiet, and that apparently means I'm a psychopath, it's because of something that happened in my childhood and I do this allot. :hide

Go get a manufacturing job, most of those jobs you don't talk, you keep your mouth shut and work. Problem is, most of these jobs are a little bit dirtier, thus the term industrial disease - also why you don't find many of these jobs around anymore. Be a truck driver! I'm changing gears myself, I've made enough money that I can finally quit this stressful office work and go do something different for the rest of my life, not sure what it's going to be but I'll know when I find it. I've also had to work hard exercising, office work turns you into a lazy ***.

Also consider this, go teach in a different country, one where things are a little more easy going and the people are actually nice. http://www.goabroad.com/teach-abroad My girlfriend in Indonesia has been trying to talk me into it but I'd have to get two years teaching experience in the states first, and all I have is a bachelors degree and no teaching experience..


----------



## Eastcoastgrl

Working in libraries where you can still work with children on a limited basis if that's what you want. The environment is more controlled and subdued. There are also jobs in the caring field working with older or disabled people one on one. Anything involving a lot of time on the computer like copywriting or editing or data entry would be worthwhile as well. Good luck. I feel the same way and worked as a freelance designer for a while although be careful not to get too closed off.


----------



## Lilly00

Thanks! I've been considering looking for receptionist jobs, but am always turned off by ads saying they are looking for an *outgoing *receptionist. Maybe outgoing just means friendly, which i am. I did manage to work retail this Christmas season where i greeted customers and engaged in conversation with them, so its not like i don't have any social skills.

I did love teaching (being around the kids), but it is so draining and time consuming that i just don't think teaching is for me or that i would last if i did do it again. When you don't have a lot of energy, teaching can be exhausting.


----------



## keep2myself

Listen to a song called "The Stranger" by Billy Joel. A fetish can be anything..
You said you loved teaching, don't be afraid to try again. Remember you've got weekends, holidays, lots of days off, etc., and the summer to recharge your batteries.
Stress management is something you also may benefit from.


----------



## komorikun

If this part of the job did not exist would you have been okay with it? Because for things that are not everyday you can just take beta-blockers or something to get you through with it. And maybe after a couple years you'd get used to it and not need the pills.

It kind seems a shame for you to give it up if you enjoyed most of the work. The first few years are probably the hardest. After a few years people often adjust. But I guess it depends on the job.



> the parent teacher conferences, open house and other events where you have to talk to parents that caused anxiety. And then of course there was when administrators evaluate teachers, and watch you teach I would start to physically shake and my face would turn all red. I was very shy in teacher planning meetings (i talked and offered some ideas, just not as much as the other teachers), and actually lost my preschool job cause an extremely outgoing teacher who hated me made it her mission to get rid of me cause i was too shy.


----------



## merryk

tutor
after-school program
nanny

Teaching skills are valuable and can be put to good use outside the typical school setting. Research and contact people involved in alternative careers. Am I stating the obvious? lol


----------



## lonestarTO

Lilly00 said:


> Thanks! I've been considering looking for receptionist jobs, but am always turned off by ads saying they are looking for an *outgoing *receptionist. Maybe outgoing just means friendly, which i am. I did manage to work retail this Christmas season where i greeted customers and engaged in conversation with them, so its not like i don't have any social skills.
> 
> I did love teaching (being around the kids), but it is so draining and time consuming that i just don't think teaching is for me or that i would last if i did do it again. When you don't have a lot of energy, teaching can be exhausting.


I can relate a lot to what you said, I too am not working now and am living with my parents. in my case I'm a journalist, my skills in writing and passion for story telling drove any success I had.
Unfortunately its a high stress line of work and deadline oriented, not ideal for someone with SA and generalized anxiety disorder in my case. It was too much for me to handle and when I left I swore I'd never go back into that line of work.

Though I too am still trying to figure out what to do with myself. I'll share with you some of what I have figured out.

Though there are jobs better suited to people with SA, its hard to find any that won't trigger any anxiety.

So I believe doing something you are passionate about, and have the skills for is critical, because that passion can help you get through some of the inevitable anxiety.

If you love kids and like making a difference in their lives, don't give up on finding a way to do that. Perhaps you could work one on one with kids like tutoring. Maybe think about trying special ed, where I'm sure your own experiences make you more qualified than most to help kids facing a variety of challenges.

Sorry if my post was too long winded, after all I am an unemployed writer.
Good Luck!


----------



## mark555666

Look for internet marketing. It'ss booming and getting big. Your writing skills are superb. Note: its not really fun and bores me. Coupled with my job I start to lose my energy (well it's good but I still need to adjust). You had several guys and you are a teacher , you already 10 steps forward me. Do what you LIKE.


----------



## Lilly00

I did like teaching, but was always nervous about it. I worried about staying on schedule, and being "on". It was just very tiring. I also value my personal time, and with teaching i was always taking things home, and i came to resent that for how little i was being paid. While I enjoyed the kids, I think i need a job that is slower paced and not so draining. Maybe someday i'll go back to it. Besides right now in this economy its almost impossible to find a public school teaching job. I've known many people who've just given up the competition is so much.


----------



## Uffdaa

One of the jobs I had I would consider to be good for a shy person due to the fact that there was a heavy work-load meaning (busy) and it didn't involve talking to customers. 

Still I found that my co-workers were less than thrilled with me even though I really didn't need to interact with them very much because my work was so independent. 

Most people are not shy or introverted and they don't seem to GET IT that introverted people just want to be left alone sometimes and don't need to hangout gossiping with the ninnies at the watercooler.


----------



## AK32

I am extremely shy and I had a job as a telemarketer I found that talking to people over the phone was a lot easier then talking to them in person. Plus you have a degree in education have you ever thought about becoming an online teacher?


----------



## OliveGage

I was a computer programmer, but I still had to change departments. Whatever you do, including going to parent-teacher conferences as a parent, you will have to deal with the anxiety. If your parents are supportive, try taking occupational interest evaluation and compare them to job opportunities. It might strike that objective perspective between what you really want and how much you need to do. Social anxiety doesn't go away, but there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Daveyboy

If you are looking to stay in the teaching area there are a couple of areas to try. I am not sure of payscale. 
Library worker
Daycare many involve teaching to 3 and 4 yr olds now
Tutoring (like here we have the Sylvan learning Center) tutoring kids one on one, usually at a learning center at night. Make your own schedule for just a coupole of hours so its not so draining.


----------



## Kinos Journey

I can't offer any advice, but I feel you on the teaching front and 'still living at home' front. I was a teacher's aide for preschool and pre-K, and the last year ended with the teacher (who was going through a rough space) emotionally yelling at me to 'know my place'. This was a surprise, as I thought I wasn't doing enough, and I never got any feedback as to what I was doing wrong. 

People who say 'but you're so good with kids!!!' often don't realize 'being good with kids' doesn't always translate to 'being good with fourteen to thirty kids, all at the same time'.

The fact that you did this all as a teacher, well, you've got my respect! Have you thought about teaching different age groups? Maybe work as an aide? You wouldn't have as much control, but you'd be working with kids and be there as backup, as opposed to being the only one there.


----------



## Justme111

Along the same lines as MerryK....how about still using your education degree but in a one on one or small group setting? That way you still get to satisfy your dreams using your love of education and children. Nothing is a waste of time if you have achieved something...especially a degree....there are many employers who will value the skills you learned. I have a friend who finished a education degree(secondary)...got there...hated it coz of the classs sizes etc and went on to do consulting!! He now loves his job, still gets to use his love of teaching and earns much more money.


----------



## cloister2

I have a job as a merchandiser. It's pretty easy and you don't have to talk to anyone except co-workers.


----------



## Mersault

I am 33. Although i used to live on my own, i had to move back with the remains of the family. Now am trying to find a job to get out again.

At the moment i am resolved to find that job, although it probably will not really suit me well. The main prospect is to be some kind of in-store clerk/salesperson, which is really far away from my interests, but i do need the money.


----------

